# Plan to Buy a GSD in India



## mirza121 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi.

I am planning to buy a GSD here in North India. I have owned one GSD when I was a kid so I don't remember much about the dog.

What visible characters/features should I look in a puppy so that I choose a good, healthy and a trainable dog. I will most probably train the dog myself and want a dog with good coat colour as well as typical GSD with slightly bent back.

Are these dogs ok for areas with temperatures as low as 5 degree Celsius?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

mirza121 said:


> Are these dogs ok for areas with temperatures as low as 5 degree Celsius?


Shouldn't have any problems with that.  

As for what characteristics to look for, focus on temperament and behaviour. Pick a friendly out-going puppy that is happy and eager to interact with people. Look for one that is curious and will explore new objects and chase toys. 

Avoid a pup that is whiney, shy, independent. Avoid a dog that panics at loud noises or new objects in his view. If you are looking for a pup that will be easy to train, look for a puppy that is comfortable looking into your eyes and runs happily to you when you call him. 

A puppy's coat and structure can change a lot in the first couple of years, so choosing on coat colour won't mean anything. If this is a West German Show line litter, the pups will probably end up as their parents. If the parents have deep reds and distinct saddles with the light roach you want, chances are pups will turn out the same. 

If the parents are faded in colour and display a different conformation, then that is how most pups will mature. 

Make sure also that the parents are friendly and approachable, especially the Mom as she imprints a lot of her own personality onto the pups during the first few weeks. If the parents are not what you want in a dog, then the likelyhood of you getting a pup that will be is very low.


----------

